# castel felice



## survivor (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi. I am new to the site and i was wondering if there is anybody out there
that sailed on the Castel Felice from Southampton to Fremantle November 1962.Hope someone rememebers this trip.I was not crew,i was on the £10 scheme.Regards.Margaret.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Margaret.

Welcome. I wasn't on the ship (was only 2 at the time) but if you search Picture Australia on the ship name, it returns numerous photos.

I note that the National Archives of Australia has plenty on the ship as well. A search for 1962, for example, returns over 13,000 records, so you would need to add further keywords to narrow the search a little.

Let us know if there's anything specific you're looking for.

regards,
Martin


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I travelled to Australia on her sister ship Fairsea in 1959
passed the Castle Felice in the Indian ocean 
see this site
http://www.ssmaritime.com/sitmar1.htm


----------



## survivor (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Martin,jimmyc.for that information.Looking forward to the site am sure it will be very interesting.Regards Margaret.


----------



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

I worked for Sitmar Line in the Melbourne and London Offices. As Berthing Officer in Melbourne I looked after "Fairsea from 1962 to 1965, then - because of a 18 month stint in London - I looked after "Fairsky from 1965 to 1967 when I returned to Melbourne and joined Chandris Lines, so I knew these and Castel Felice and the then "new" Fairstar.... ex Bibby Line's troop carrying Oxfordshire.

Dulcibella


----------



## CHRISTMAS (Dec 17, 2011)

*Yes!!*

Yes! My family came out on the Casel Felici and arrived in Fremantle I think in 1962 January some time. I was 4 and my 2 brothers were teenagers.
From memory mum said the wharfies were on strike so we had to deal with our own luggage and we were greeted by flies well before docking!!
I will check with mum our doa(Wave)


----------



## CHRISTMAS (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, just re read your post and saw it was the November voyage you were talking about(egg)


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

KENYA (1951) on her London/East Africa run regularly met up with CASTEL FELICE (formerly KENYA,1930) , bound to or from Oz, in the Red Sea, in the 1960's and "flag courtesies" were always exchanged. I seem to remember that the CASTEL FELICE, with her new Fiat diesels could match KENYA for speed!


----------

